# Forget Tips



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not Bojangles. Not going to dance for tips. Uber needs to raise rates. And. Pay drivers a decent amount.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Willy wonka said:


> I'm not Bojangles. Not going to dance for tips. Uber needs to raise rates. And. Pay drivers a decent amount.


Uber is bojangles. They can not raise rates. If they do pool riders go back to metro. Pool riders fares count 100% towards revenue. Pool and x makes up the lions share of revenue and member count. Member count and revenue make up the bulk of their valuation and is their negotiation chip at the v.c. table. Even if they manage to raise rates without affecting gross revenue their member count will shrink or stagnate thus causing v.c.s to run or fear for their existing money. V.c.s think uber is the new facebook. What they dont understand yet is eventually going to.be realized and they will capitulate. Think semi-legal pyramid scheme here.


----------



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

Willy wonka said:


> I'm not Bojangles. Not going to dance for tips. Uber needs to raise rates. And. Pay drivers a decent amount.


Here's a thought. If Uber doubled its rates. Lost half of its customers. We would make more money and work less


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Willy wonka said:


> Here's a thought. If Uber doubled its rates. Lost half of its customers. We would make more money and work less


You would make much less because you would have half the customers and double the drivers with the increased rates.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Two corporate shills sitting their office agreeing with each other that they are too cheap to tip. 
This is going to be a really FUN thread to watch!


----------



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

U think it's worth watching?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

BoJangles you're worth it. 
You do know you've used that same BoJangles line other threads too. 
You still at work? Getting OT, complaining about driver's pay. I think you've got it made bro. All the benefits of a full time Uber employee and you don't have to pay for gas. But your boss still makes you worry about tips (our tips). They got you dancing to their tone. 

You're a funny guy


----------

